# Katica



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Mija wasn't around during feeding time which I found interesting since Katica will only come around if Mija is there too. I guess today was an exception.

What would her coat colour be called? I think it's so pretty.


































































Is she fat or is it her body type? She was spayed earlier this year so can't be preggers.









Nubby tail


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Cheddar









Devon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Devon must look like his Dad, but Cheddar's face is sooo totally Katica that it's amazing! :2kitties She is a gorgeous cat. As far as being overweight, it's hard to tell. I think it might be partly that she has a very round face and might be puffy due to being outside in the cold. Does she look a lot bigger than she used to?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

She has always been a broader girl, especially when compared to Mija.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> What would her coat colour be called? I think it's so pretty.


I'd call it "Tabico"!  

(Calico tabby)


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> I'd call it "Tabico"!
> 
> (Calico tabby)


:lol: ha ha ha, I like that.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so cute.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Her coloration is wilddddd


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Nice shots too! Cats + DSLR's = good times for their humans :thumb


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous kitty! Great pic of her with her tongue sticking out! 

She looks...well-fed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Another Gorgeous one!
Katica and Mija definitely look related! 
I'll vote for "Tabico"!


----------

